# Navigation: Good or waste of money



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> Big brother? I don't care. I bought it for its utility, and don't particularly care if big brother is watching... nothing to hide, nothing interesting for them to see. Same goes with E-ZPass and my TiVo.
> 
> -Al *


I have to tell you that Ann looks pretty good from the latest LMCO LEO spy satellite :thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> hey now!!! careful using my sister..."services" and the word "bono" in the same breath   *[/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds like you need a good lawyer to defend her interests:thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> hey now!!! careful using my sister..."services" and the word "bono" in the same breath   *


Welcome Mike  Thought you'd like that reference


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> 
> Mike 325xi said:
> ...


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Any idea where I might find one??  *


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
I'll ask around.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> I'll ask around. *


How about REED SMITH LLP I'm sure they'll give you the I know Albert C. discount pricing:tsk:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> I'll ask around. *


Thanks!! You're OK!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> How about REED SMITH LLP I'm sure they'll give you the I know Albert C. discount pricing:tsk: *


Except if you mention his name they will check it against the deadbeat client list and you will be SOL.:yikes:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> How about REED SMITH LLP I'm sure they'll give you the I know Albert C. discount pricing:tsk: *


Is that the bend over and take it like a man price scale? :yikes:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *Except if you mention his name they will check it against the deadbeat client list and you will be SOL.:yikes: *


They just released our USPTO trademark documents. Got our registered trademark paperwork in the mail yesterday! We're free and clear! :thumb:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Thanks!! You're OK!! :thumb: :thumb:  *


For you Mike no problem. Just send me a pic of her and I will get the ball rolling.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Is that the bend over and take it like a man price scale? :yikes: *


You'll have to find that out from Al, that's some where I'll not go :eeps:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> They just released our USPTO trademark documents. Got our registered trademark paperwork in the mail yesterday! We're free and clear! :thumb: *


Must have been that call I made.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> You'll have to find that out from Al, that's some where I'll not go :eeps: *


Me neither, Phil you have to remember Mike is a lesbian trapped in a man's body so he gets confused some times.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Me neither, Phil you have to remember Mike is a lesbian trapped in a man's body so he gets confused some times. *


No confusion here...I'm lesbian all the way...men disgust me  :yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Me neither, Phil you have to remember Mike is a lesbian trapped in a man's body so he gets confused some times. *


:lmao: 
Not very cute for a lesbian is (s)he


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> No confusion here...I'm lesbian all the way...men disgust me  :yikes: *


Don't speak too soon, Anne Heche--my favorite *former* lesbian-- just had a child.:yikes:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :lmao:
> Not very cute for a lesbian is (s)he *


We can't all look like Anne Heche...oh wait...she's straight again...


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> :lmao:
> Not very cute for a lesbian is (s)he *


It was worse when he/she had a moustache.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Don't speak too soon, Anne Heche--my favorite former lesbian-- just had a child.:yikes: *


OK...now I'm scared...we're thinking alike again :yikes: :yikes:

But then again I should have known since you were Anne Heche in a former life in the .org lounge


----------



## coupedrvr (Jan 31, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help about the Nav. The first posts were very helpful, but the last few, just got a little out of hand. Is there some tension going on here?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Must have been that call I made. *


Ah, used the secret brotherhood handshake. Thank you very much! :thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Thanks*



coupedrvr said:


> *Thanks for the help about the Nav. The first posts were very helpful, but the last few, just got a little out of hand. Is there some tension going on here? *


Nah, we're all friends here. Just a bunch of pro nav and non-pro nav folks having a little "discussion".


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Thanks*



coupedrvr said:


> *Thanks for the help about the Nav. The first posts were very helpful, but the last few, just got a little out of hand. Is there some tension going on here? *


No...no tension...it's all good natured ribbing...

The four of us along with a few others have a bad habit of "hijacking" threads...sorry about that :dunno:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Thanks*



coupedrvr said:


> *Thanks for the help about the Nav. The first posts were very helpful, but the last few, just got a little out of hand. Is there some tension going on here? *


Oops, sorry but you probably are unfamilar with the tendency of a thread to digress into other matters. Tension--nah, we are all good buddies, well sort of anyway.


For the record I don't have the Nav but where I am it is not useful.
Enjoy your car.:thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Thanks*



alee said:


> *
> Nah, we're all friends here. Just a bunch of pro nav and non-pro nav folks having a little "discussion".  *


Nav is for sissies...I'll bet before you had nav you would even stop and ask for directions...wuss :tsk: :tsk:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Ah, used the secret brotherhood handshake. Thank you very much! :thumb: *


It took more than that my friend. 
Where do I send *my* bill??


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *It took more than that my friend.
> Where do I send my bill?? *


Mike's picking up the tab on this one.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Thanks*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> No...no tension...it's all good natured ribbing...
> 
> The four of us along with a few others have a bad habit of "hijacking" threads...sorry about that :dunno: *


Hijack not us


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Nav is for sissies...I'll bet before you had nav you would even stop and ask for directions...wuss :tsk: :tsk: *


I am actually having a problem with my nav... the stupid female voice.

Guys don't respond well to women giving them directions.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Mike's picking up the tab on this one.  *


Great, since he is in management I can charge him a higher rate:thumb:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Thanks*



vexed said:


> *For the record I don't have the Nav but where I am it is not useful.
> Enjoy your car.:thumb: *


Yea 4 miles in any direction and you're swimming

Lucky bastard


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Yea 4 miles in any direction and you're swimming
> 
> Lucky bastard *


Hey it's rough here


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *
> 
> Great, since he is in management I can charge him a higher rate:thumb: *


Just address it to:

Theonlyasianonthemainline
Wayne, PA 90210


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



vexed said:


> *
> Hey it's rough here
> *


Careful, pics like that will only get you more stalkers.  I know where you work Mr. Rand. :eeps:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> Hey it's rough here
> 
> ...


  *YOU SUCK!!!!*


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Just address it to:
> 
> Theonlyasianonthemainline
> Wayne, PA 90210 *


:lmao: :lmao:

I thought it was c/o Quik-ee Chop Chop Delivery


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Just address it to:
> 
> Theonlyasianonthemainline
> Wayne, PA 90210 *


Here there's at least 2 Asians here if you count the dry cleaner.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Just address it to:
> 
> Theonlyasianonthemainline
> Wayne, PA 90210 *


ROTFLMAO:lmao:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



alee said:


> *
> Careful, pics like that will only get you more stalkers.  I know where you work Mr. Rand. :eeps: *


Well then you will know where this is


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> But do they have that view?? I think I could suffer without the a/c for that :dunno: *


Al if you paid those rates to us we would have it 27/7 too.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> I move now! *


It won't matter between Mr. Satelite spy and Techno Nerd Man they will find you And Mr. Government Worker will subsidize their efforts with a nice grant:thumb:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



vexed said:


> *They are painting the elevator lobby, the fumes are so strong I almost felt bad about hijacking this thread but then I came to my senses.  *


I thought doors were supposed to help with stuff like that.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



vexed said:


> *Al if you paid those rates to us we would have it 27/7 too. *


You mean normal law firms don't charge you if you want to sit down in a chair? :yikes:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> Al if you paid those rates to us we would have it 27/7 too. *


27/7 ????? See I knew it...you blood suckers bill for more that 24 hours a day


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> 27/7 ????? See I knew it...you blood suckers bill for more that 24 hours a day  *


It's new math. I'd try it myself with my clients, but they usually carry big bats. :thumbdwn:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



alee said:


> *
> You mean normal law firms don't charge you if you want to sit down in a chair? :yikes: *


Oh that, of course there is a charge for that. Don't ask for coffee or water


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



alee said:


> *
> It's new math. I'd try it myself with my clients, but they usually carry big bats. :thumbdwn: *


Wimp Just tell them don't they know how good Asians are at math:yikes:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> It won't matter between Mr. Satelite spy and Techno Nerd Man they will find you And Mr. Government Worker will subsidize their efforts with a nice grant:thumb: *


Ah...here is what our esteemed counselor looks like from space...note the Aloha Tower right in the middle...he is sitting in an office just to the right of center in the picture...I would zoom in and show you but then I would have to kill all of you...sorry but that's the security rules :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



Mike 325xi said:


> *I would zoom in and show you but then I would have to kill all of you...sorry but that's the security rules :dunno: *


Could we lease some satellite time to get some real-time action on Bimmerfest West?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



alee said:


> *
> It's new math. I'd try it myself with my clients, but they usually carry big bats. :thumbdwn: *


Mr. Soprano would not fall for that line would he Al


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> Ah...here is what our esteemed counselor looks like from space...note the Aloha Tower right in the middle...he is sitting in an office just to the right of center in the picture...I would zoom in and show you but then I would have to kill all of you...sorry but that's the security rules :dunno: *


Can you see those uber-bucks flowing into our offices?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> Can you see those uber-bucks flowing into our offices? *


As my good friend Mike put it (add comments to pictures)



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> That's true...after these pictures we may all be stalking him...
> 
> BASTARD!!!   *


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> 
> As my good friend Mike put it (add comments to pictures)
> 
> *


I'm *not* feeling the love today.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



alee said:


> *
> Could we lease some satellite time to get some real-time action on Bimmerfest West?  *


If I'm going to use satellite time to get some "real time action" it will be of the hotel that the Sports Illustrated swimsuit models are staying at during this years photo shoot...to hell with Bimmerfest!


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> Can you see those uber-bucks flowing into our offices? *


I can see your clients looking pasty white and drained of most of their blood staggering to the parking garage :tsk:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



Mike 325xi said:


> *
> I can see your clients looking pasty white and drained of most of their blood staggering to the parking garage :tsk: *


At least we validate their parking--no extra charge:thumb:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



vexed said:


> *
> 
> At least we validate their parking--no extra charge:thumb: *


LOL!! So does the Red Cross...come to think of it you guys perform the same service


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



vexed said:


> *At least we validate their parking--no extra charge:thumb: *


I'm sure that parking fee re-appears on the client bill under "Miscellaneous"


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Thanks*



alee said:


> *
> I'm sure that parking fee re-appears on the client bill under "Miscellaneous"  *


Nope, we are very honest:thumb: Look Al--clean wheels


----------

